# What's your "buy" price on cheese?



## dustin dreiling (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm new to the game and wondering what price you guys use to "buy it cheap and stack it deep" when you see cheese at the store?  My Kroger has their brand of pepper jack, Colby jack, cheddar and mottz pounds at 3 for $10 or $.20/oz.

Do you have a particular price per lb or oz where you start stockpiling the plain or fancy stuff?


----------



## trikefreak (Jan 26, 2014)

I've done cheese twice now, today will be the third time. I stick with the cheaper stuff, not one person has complained about my smoked cheeses. Yesterday I tried Sam's for the first time, got 5 lb blocks of cheddar and motz for only $12-13 each.

I picked up a pile of Kroger brand a couple weeks back on sale, 2 for $6 on all their 1.5 lb blocks. I had no idea there were so many variations of colby cheese! I'm a soft cheese person, give me all your swiss and motz!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2014)

I've tried all brands of cheese...  Tillamook being one of my favs...  When smoked, the finish product of the favorite cheese always taste better than the finished product of the "less expensive" brands... specifically Lucerne Cheese.....  I don't like the flavor fresh and smoked doesn't help it IMO... YMMV ....
Tillamook medium sharp cheddar when smoked and stored in the refer vac packed for 9-12 months or longer, is heaven....  my dog will even fight me for some of it...
Try testing a small block of higher end cheese...   I try to buy 5-10 # blocks to save a few bucks....  Price generally runs around $3/#....

For softer cheese... have you tried Jarlsburg and then smoke some....  Right now, it is my favorite...  only because when I find something special, I personally quit looking for something new.... until I get a referral from someone that says....  "Try smoking this... it's unbelievably good".....    then off to the store for a test.....

http://www.cheese.com/jarlsberg/


----------



## knuckle47 (Jan 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Jan 26, 2014





Ive started smoking cheese on Dec 7, 2013 and frequent supermarket locally for my wife.  I hate to say I have a good grip on prices , but I do.  Cheese in this market are always on sale so I buy a few blocks weekly.  In 7 weeks I have stockpiled about 60 lbs of assorted cheeses, all but 8 blocks are smoked and I bought 4 more today for  $1.88 each instead of $3.49. Most are Cabot, Helluva good, Cracker Barrel .  I guess you d say I buy it cheap and stack it deep.  Once temps rise, I will be SOL until next November.  Sometimes you find sometimes there s real bonanza and huge variety

SOL = s#|t outta luck


----------

